# Gold hardware and antigona



## MegPoort

I’ve recently discovered the Antigona and love it. Does this bag come with gold hardware? All of the ones I have seen have silver and I don’t wear silver. Looking for a taupe/cognac or cream … does this exist?


----------



## Chaliya

unfortunately not, only (only exception: the moc croc / croc embossed comes with ghw)


----------

